# Trade at this month's meeting



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Anyone have "extra" HC they wouldn't mind parting with? I've got a few clippings I can bring for trade:

-small bag of baby tears
-3-4 stems L. hippuroides
-small handful of pelia (like anyone needs that)
-more dwarf sag than I can shake a stick at

Lemme know what you've got in mind. I've got all my bigger tanks plumbed for high-light and CO2 (finally!) and I'm primed for HC.


----------

